# Time to Consider a New Skiff - Need Opinions Based on Experience



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I have been fishing out of a 92 Silver King Silver Flash for 16 years and my outboard just went in for a rebuild in the middle of tarpon season (!!!). I am seriously considering buying my next skiff. I pole or troll and fly fish and sight fish as much as I can. Mostly in Tampa Bay and trips to Charlotte Harbor and the nature coast. I am not looking for a microskiff necessarily. I will be looking for something in the 17 to 18 foot range as I do have a wife and two kids.

Almost everything on the market in that size is going to be lighter than my Silver King so that is a bonus. I want the bigger boat because I need the stability and room. My fishing does not require a 2" draft and a tunnel hull. I can pole my Silver King to any water in Tampa bay that is deep enough to hold fish. Tampa Bay can get pretty rough so I am looking for a drier/smoother ride. I fish Key West quite a bit with a guide and Tampa Bay sea conditions are more like KW than Islamorada. I am not looking for a religious war here. I want some honest experience from people that have owned for fished from skiffs. I have fished extensively out of HPXs, HPs and Silver Kings. I have read Chris Morejohn's blogs and as cool as building a skiff sounds that is not in my schedule. This is the same layout as my Silver King. I have a Yamaha 90. https://www.microskiff.com/threads/93-silver-king-silver-flash-w-01-mercury-90hp-elpto.7367/

I would say there are three main boats that I am considering. Chittum is out as I am not spending $80k.

1. HPX 18 - It is heavier than I would expect but I have fished a ton in the HPX 17.
2. Hells Bay - Professional or Marquesa. Marquesa seems to fit the needs a bit more.
3. East Cape - Vantage/EVO/Fury
4. What else?

I do not care about bait, sound systems, going fast, 40 mph max is just fine with me, or other extras. I posted this to Fly Fishing because you guys mostly fish how I fish.

Edit: One other thing. I am open to going the used route also.
Jason


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Maybe I should add the Isla Marine 10wt to the list?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

The hpx 18 is a convertible Cadillac when it comes to riding in chop. I say convertible because sometimes it can be a little wet. I was in the Keys these past two days In some really bad weather, and there was never a point where I didn't feel safe. Layout is perfect, stable enough for family but easy enough to pole. If you go with a 90hp I think you should get around 10” draft. Great compromise between being a poling skiff and family skiff. I really don’t have any complaints besides the spray rails not working as well as others. Marquesa seems like a great option as well but probably more money. Good luck.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Beavertail Vengeance maybe?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I ran a Mako 181 Flats here in Tampa before selling it and moving to a technical poling skiff.

The Silver King and 181 were contemporaries of each other. So I know exactly where you are coming from. Its nice to have that heavier hull and extra beam when crossing the upper bay in a little chop or when you wanna take the wife and kids out to see the bio-luminescence in the summer.

Those boats don't pole well and they certainly don't get skinny enough on the clean winter tides to really shine as fly fishing platforms. You almost have to put a trolling motor on them.

From experience...the Marquesa is definitely closer in size and ride to the Silver King (or the 181) but will be much lighter and quieter on the pole. Its gonna need similar draft to the boat you have now. Its a 8-10" boat all day IMHO.

I think the Hell's Bay Guide is the best do-it-all hull for our area. It works as a winter redfish platform and as a summer beach tarpon platform as well. And it has the beam and space to carry the wife and a couple of kids when needed. That beam and space is why its called the "Guide" to begin with.

I spent hundreds of hours on my friend's Guide while my 181 sat idle. That's why the 181 is gone and I have the tiller tunnel now.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

crboggs said:


> I ran a Mako 181 Flats here in Tampa before selling it and moving to a technical poling skiff.
> 
> The Silver King and 181 were contemporaries of each other. So I know exactly where you are coming from. Its nice to have that heavier hull and extra beam when crossing the upper bay in a little chop or when you wanna take the wife and kids out to see the bio-luminescence in the summer.
> 
> ...


75% of my fishing year is based around tarpon fishing so your recommendation there is appreciated. 

Thank you Chris


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm glad I'm not in a area that doesn't require poling to catch fish. The silver kings are a tank to pole and I'm tired after 30 min and ready to call it a day. I like the space and stability of my flash, so the pros out weigh the cons for me. These a guy here that went from a silver king signature to a hpx 18 and says it was night and day difference in rougher water from the miami area if I remember correctly.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Jason M said:


> I have been fishing out of a 92 Silver King Silver Flash for 16 years and my outboard just went in for a rebuild in the middle of tarpon season (!!!). I am seriously considering buying my next skiff. I pole or troll and fly fish and sight fish as much as I can. Mostly in Tampa Bay and trips to Charlotte Harbor and the nature coast. I am not looking for a microskiff necessarily. I will be looking for something in the 17 to 18 foot range as I do have a wife and two kids.
> 
> Almost everything on the market in that size is going to be lighter than my Silver King so that is a bonus. I want the bigger boat because I need the stability and room. My fishing does not require a 2" draft and a tunnel hull. I can pole my Silver King to any water in Tampa bay that is deep enough to hold fish. Tampa Bay can get pretty rough so I am looking for a drier/smoother ride. I fish Key West quite a bit with a guide and Tampa Bay sea conditions are more like KW than Islamorada. I am not looking for a religious war here. I want some honest experience from people that have owned for fished from skiffs. I have fished extensively out of HPXs, HPs and Silver Kings. I have read Chris Morejohn's blogs and as cool as building a skiff sounds that is not in my schedule. This is the same layout as my Silver King. I have a Yamaha 90. https://www.microskiff.com/threads/93-silver-king-silver-flash-w-01-mercury-90hp-elpto.7367/
> 
> ...


Take the East Cape and HB Pro off the list


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

You may want to add a Hewes 18 Redfisher to your list. They are actually 19', are poleable, shallow enough for anywhere you fish, and plenty of room for a family of 4. With a 115 hp they are very strong, and with a 150hp they fly.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a silver king- went to a beavertail vengeance- good match for what you are looking for. Bone dry, crazy stable, great on the pole and skinnier than any other 18 footer


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> Take the East Cape and HB Pro off the list


Why would you say that? To just say take XYZ of some list with no explanation sounds more like brand bashing which I doubt is what you intended.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I love my Marquesa.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

You can wet test most of the boats you mentioned within 2-3hr drive of where you are. I would recommend that before you make any commitment.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

CodyW said:


> I'm glad I'm not in a area that doesn't require poling to catch fish. The silver kings are a tank to pole and I'm tired after 30 min and ready to call it a day. I like the space and stability of my flash, so the pros out weigh the cons for me. These a guy here that went from a silver king signature to a hpx 18 and says it was night and day difference in rougher water from the miami area if I remember correctly.


Hello Cody,

I assume you mean night and day better in a good way?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Fishshoot said:


> You can wet test most of the boats you mentioned within 2-3hr drive of where you are. I would recommend that before you make any commitment.


Oh yes that would be the plan. But there is nothing better than field experience.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Why would you say that? To just say take XYZ of some list with no explanation sounds more like brand bashing which I doubt is what you intended.


If he wants the best skiff for big water tarpon fishing and a little family time the Marquesa and HPX with Yamaha power are the best options on his list. The others compromise quality, space, and ride.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> If he wants the best skiff for big water tarpon fishing and a little family time the Marquesa and HPX with Yamaha power are the best options on his list. The others compromise quality, space, and ride.


Yes this pretty much sums it up.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes I agree take the pro completely off the list. From his description it’s a solid no due how it will ride in the slop and how many waves it’s going to take over the nose. I have tarpon fished his area out of a pro when it was sporty due to a marquesa with trashed lower unit and it sucked. Was almost a steady trickle of water over the bow and through the bilge.

With your price options your prolly looking at a 2009-current day hpx-v 18( lighter and narrower than pre 09)

Or a marquesa. I have spent lots of time on both and own an 18 mav. The marquesa is prolly a touch. Lighter than the maverick 18, but the maverick is faster with the same power. They are both a little on the wet side in cross chop but let’s be honest we are asking a skiff to do the job of a large bayboat when you step into this size skiff’s at times.

The mav will prolly be a little cheaper.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Don't overlook the action craft brand I can pole my 18 footer all day probably drafts around 10 inches and rides in a foot and is fairly dry and rides super soft.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> If he wants the best skiff for big water tarpon fishing and a little family time the Marquesa and HPX with Yamaha power are the best options on his list. The others compromise quality, space, and ride.


A Vantage is a strong boat for what he wants. He would not be sacrificing any of those things you listed. And he can get a Vantage for a lot less money than you guides can get a Hells Bay for. Dont know about the cost of the HPX.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> If he wants the best skiff for big water tarpon fishing and a little family time the Marquesa and HPX with Yamaha power are the best options on his list. The others compromise quality, space, and ride.


I dont know how a Hewes Redfisher compromises space or ride and certainly not quality. Why dont you contact Maverick Boat Co. in Ft Pierce and tour the factory like I have done. But in the mean time how about not bashing other brands, snob!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Jason M said:


> Hello Cody,
> 
> I assume you mean night and day better in a good way?


Correct


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Sending PM


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Dave Nickles said:


> I dont know how a Hewes Redfisher compromises space or ride and certainly not quality. Why dont you contact Maverick Boat Co. in Ft Pierce and tour the factory like I have done. But in the mean time how about not bashing other brands, snob!


. Easy greasy , just opinions. Brand bashin’ popo. Wth


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Jason M said:


> 4. What else?
> 
> I do not care about bait, sound systems, going fast, 40 mph max is just fine with me, or other extras. I posted this to Fly Fishing because you guys mostly fish how I fish.
> Jason


Jason,
You ask what else? What about the Salt Marsh Heron 18. It is a skiff with a great dry ride, floats on 8-10", and poles really great for at skiff its size. I too fly fish Tampa Bay so I know what needs you are looking for. Max HP is 90 and you'll see speeds in the lower 40's. We can get you in a brand new one, nicely appointed in the mid $30K range depending on your options. I am putting on an Ankona/Salt Marsh demo day in Ruskin at Little Harbors on 6/22 and there will be an 18 there you can ride and see for yourself. I would feel confident in putting in up against any of the previously mentioned options....which are also all great options. If you want pricing or have any questions feel free to call or text me.
863-860-7250.


----------



## Flatsfishing nut (May 27, 2019)

Im starting to look at about the same type boat, For me and my price range it will most definitely be an used East cape or New Ankona. Of that Im sure. They are tuff to beat IMO. Good luck with whatever choice you decide on Jason


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> Yes I agree take the pro completely off the list. From his description it’s a solid no due how it will ride in the slop and how many waves it’s going to take over the nose. I have tarpon fished his area out of a pro when it was sporty due to a marquesa with trashed lower unit and it sucked. Was almost a steady trickle of water over the bow and through the bilge.
> 
> With your price options your prolly looking at a 2009-current day hpx-v 18( lighter and narrower than pre 09)
> 
> ...


Thank you Texas, I have been making some calls to friends and guides and came to the same conclusion. I knew there was a year that the 18 HPX crossed over to a new design but was not sure about when. 

I really appreciate all the info.

Jason


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> Jason,
> You ask what else? What about the Salt Marsh Heron 18. It is a skiff with a great dry ride, floats on 8-10", and poles really great for at skiff its size. I too fly fish Tampa Bay so I know what needs you are looking for. Max HP is 90 and you'll see speeds in the lower 40's. We can get you in a brand new one, nicely appointed in the mid $30K range depending on your options. I am putting on an Ankona/Salt Marsh demo day in Ruskin at Little Harbors on 6/22 and there will be an 18 there you can ride and see for yourself. I would feel confident in putting in up against any of the previously mentioned options....which are also all great options. If you want pricing or have any questions feel free to call or text me.
> 863-860-7250.


Hello Jon,

What time will you be holding the demo day?

Jason


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ankona-salt-marsh-tavernier-demo-day.63310/


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Don't overlook the action craft brand I can pole my 18 footer all day probably drafts around 10 inches and rides in a foot and is fairly dry and rides super soft.


I will strongly second that comment. An 1820 Action Craft Flatsmaster has 17 degrees of deadrise at the transom. As a result it needs a little more water to float and pole than some of the other boats you're looking at, but none of them will handle a heavy chop like the AC. Mine needs ten to eleven inches of water to float depending on the load, but it will run very shallow due to the pocket notch in the hull just ahead of the motor cavitation plate which sprays a steady flow of water up for the motor to run in. These boats really benefit from hydraulic jack plates for this reason. If you don't want a JP, you can mount the engine at least two inches above the top of the transom. Just remember not to shut down in water that is shallower than the boat needs to float at rest. My AC is easy to poll and it's quiet.


----------

